# Insurance



## Lexkan (Jan 13, 2017)

Has anyone asked if insurance would pay out whilst making profit with private use ticked away


----------



## GPH (Dec 1, 2016)

What type of I nsurance? What profit? What exactly are you asking?


----------



## Lexkan (Jan 13, 2017)

How many km for what type of insurance.


----------

